# WE CALL THIS BEAUTY, THE FIRE UNDER!!



## r4real (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello, we have had this piece 4 many years, And i could never get a around to putting a set price on this if I was too sell it. So i was hoping to get a few more professional opinions on what a reasonable price would be, if I was to sell this magnifisent speciman, thanks. THE WEIGHT IS ACTUALLY 160.00 grams exactly!! AND IS "24K" ITS VERY HARD TO GET AN APPRESIEL IN WINNIPEG 
:!:


----------



## gold4mike (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't have any guess as to the value but I sure do appreciate you sharing the beauty of it with us!


----------



## etack (Feb 8, 2013)

wouldn't you find the SP of the quarts and subtract that from the weight of the object and then you will know *about* what it will weigh.

it is pretty. we used to have a member that sold them his website is still active. http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=16280

Eric


----------



## Geo (Feb 8, 2013)

Eric,gold embedded in quartz matrix is considered to be worth more as is instead of just the gold content.

just as in "beauty is in the eyes of the beholder" in this case, so is the monetary value. the value of the piece is placed upon it by the person who owns it. there some weight guidelines for gemstones such as that and gods sakes, do not crush it up.it is worth much more the way it is now. you could try a faux Ebay auction to see what kind of response it gets.of coarse you dont have to sell and can reject all offers or set the reserve so ridiculously high that if its reached you consider actually selling it.


----------



## mls26cwru (Feb 8, 2013)

Geo said:


> Eric,gold embedded in quartz matrix is considered to be worth more as is instead of just the gold content.
> 
> just as in "beauty is in the eyes of the beholder" in this case, so is the monetary value. the value of the piece is placed upon it by the person who owns it. there some weight guidelines for gemstones such as that and gods sakes, do not crush it up.it is worth much more the way it is now. you could try a faux Ebay auction to see what kind of response it gets.of coarse you dont have to sell and can reject all offers or set the reserve so ridiculously high that if its reached you consider actually selling it.




i agree with Geo... this is a 'rock and mineral show' specimen. This has collector value way above the actual gold value... it is a stunning piece. The Ebay auction would be the best way to give you some good ideas on what people will be willing to pay for it.


----------



## etack (Feb 8, 2013)

mls26cwru said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> > Eric,gold embedded in quartz matrix is considered to be worth more as is instead of just the gold content.
> ...


I agree but I was trying to get at least a baseline with gold content. then go from there. specimens have no value to me like chip collecting. I tell people all the time its all scrap metal in the end. :lol: 

Eric


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 8, 2013)

Beautiful piece, but are you sure it is gold?
There is two things I see that worries me a bit.
- The deep yellow red color tone and that it is not the same across the piece. It could just be the light in the room, but all natural gold specimens I've seen has a much more yellow tone and no variations in the color.
- The surface seems to be too smooth. It is hard to see, the picture is a bit fuzzy, maybe because the object moved while the picture was taken as can be seen if you expands the picture to full scale. When gold is torn apart it isn't breaking like ordinary rocks, it is torn and gets a lot of hooks and spikes along the surface.

If I had seen this picture in an email (I get them now and then) I would have said it most probably were a piece of chalcopyrite.

Nice piece anyhow, and if it is gold then it is spectacular.

If you wanted to anyone guess the value then you should tell us how big it is and where it comes from.

Göran


----------



## r4real (Feb 8, 2013)

g_axelsson said:


> Beautiful piece, but are you sure it is gold?
> There is two things I see that worries me a bit.
> - The deep yellow red color tone and that it is not the same across the piece. It could just be the light in the room, but all natural gold specimens I've seen has a much more yellow tone and no variations in the color.
> - The surface seems to be too smooth. It is hard to see, the picture is a bit fuzzy, maybe because the object moved while the picture was taken as can be seen if you expands the picture to full scale. When gold is torn apart it isn't breaking like ordinary rocks, it is torn and gets a lot of hooks and spikes along the surfa ce.
> ...




sorry about that I uploaded a different pic for you. the weight of the specimen is 84.25 grams. the percentage of quartz to gold is 60% quartz 40% gold, I had it for about 45 years and it's from Northern california I believe, if I remember correctly, super easy to cut into or scratch, what would be a comfortable price for me to set ?


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 8, 2013)

Beautiful, now I can see it. In the upper right corner you can see some gold spikes sticking up, just as it should do.

I'm sorry, I can't put a price tag on this specimen as I haven't sold or bought anything like it.
My advice is to study auction results and try to estimate a price.

I wish I would have found a specimen like that for my collection. The largest one I have has a 3mm gold flake sticking up. :lol: 

Göran


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Feb 8, 2013)

I think $50 would be a fair price, i will pm my paypal information now :lol:


----------



## r4real (Feb 9, 2013)

its-all-a-lie said:


> I think $50 would be a fair price, i will pm my paypal information now :lol:




:lol: Um I think 50 is a little too high for me are you ok with 40???


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Feb 9, 2013)

r4real said:


> its-all-a-lie said:
> 
> 
> > I think $50 would be a fair price, i will pm my paypal information now :lol:
> ...



Only if i can pay shipping, dont want you gettin a raw deal! It is a beautiful piece to say the least, you can probably name your price on it and someone will pay it. Weigh it and put it on ebay with no reserve, see what it does, this stuff bring a pretty good penny.


----------



## butcher (Feb 9, 2013)

Have you tried a specific gravity test?


----------



## MMFJ (Feb 11, 2013)

r4real said:


> the weight of the specimen is 84.25 grams. the percentage of quartz to gold is 60% quartz 40% gold, I had it for about 45 years and it's from Northern california I believe, if I remember correctly, super easy to cut into or scratch, what would be a comfortable price for me to set ?


Presuming your statement is exact (and, as we have nothing else to go by - it is a 'comfortable' place), the gold is worth around $1800 - if it were 24K solid, it would be worth around $4500.

If you are looking to set a price, pick your spot somewhere in between there - now, you have a price.....

But, as many have said, "price" is a fluttery thing - and all depends on whether you are buying or selling - and both of those contain the 'mystery quotient' of that thing called MOTIVATION, of which it seems you have little of on the selling side (and rightfully so - it is a nice piece)!

I did quite a bit of collecting on stones and got appraisals on each of them from 'reputable' folks and was often shocked at what they felt it was worth - more than once I got back a 5- or 6-digit figure (often these numbers are 'for insurance purposes', but still, impressive and "certified"). You might consider having an appraisal done on this - it gives a third-party eye to it. I would imagine that, for insurance purposes, it might come in at very near 5 figures and some folks might hit over that (note that we used these appraisals in a trade group and our 'rule of thumb' was to divide them by 2+ to get a 'street value' feel). I'm sure if you wanted to trade, I could get you some land, cars, paintings, etc. (just about anything you would want...) with over 6-figure appraisals (depending on the item).

Though to get a serious taste of 'cash' value, I think the eBay auction idea is fairly valid (with all the crazy prices lately, I'm not sure we can call that a 'market test' anymore!). I would put it up at $500 to start and a reserve at $4500 (heck, if some idiot wanted to pay for it as if it were solid.......) - even more if you know you wouldn't sell it for that.

Of course, I'd also be willing to save you tons of hassle and worry - and even top that $50 bid - heck, I'd splurge and go all the way to $75 if you do the shipping!


----------



## r4real (Feb 14, 2013)

i am sorry to all i was wrong on the weight of this piece!! THE ACTUAL WEIGHT IS 160.00 GRAMS EXACTLY. not 84.00 grams my fault ... So does anyone know what this could possibly be insured at??? Its very hard to get a proper appresiale here in winnipeg, Thank and i will also be posting more pictures of my gold specimens- Thanks much appretiated. AND WHATS THAT ABOUT GETTING ME SOME LAND??? LOL IM LISTENING


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 14, 2013)

r4real,

My suggestion would be to find a gem and mineral group or company near you. I googled and found a company called Gem Trading Corp. at 1056 St, Mary's Road in Winnipeg as well as the Winnipeg Rock and Mineral Club. These folks are probably more knowledgeable about the value of mineral specimens. If there are any gem and mineral shows anywhere near you, they'll know about them. The shows are a good place to find multiple dealers who might be able to give you an idea of the value of that beauty.

Dave


----------



## MMFJ (Feb 14, 2013)

r4real said:


> i am sorry to all i was wrong on the weight of this piece!! THE ACTUAL WEIGHT IS 160.00 GRAMS EXACTLY. not 84.00 grams my fault ... So does anyone know what this could possibly be insured at??? Its very hard to get a proper appresiale here in winnipeg, Thank and i will also be posting more pictures of my gold specimens- Thanks much appretiated. AND WHATS THAT ABOUT GETTING ME SOME LAND??? LOL IM LISTENING


Get serious about a price that you will let it go for and have some sort of appraisal and/or lots more pictures (different angles, put a ruler in the shot to get a perspective of size, show it on a scale, etc. - as much as possible for a prospective trader to analyze it) and I'll see what I can do about getting you some serious offers.

Land is not impossible, though as you can imagine, it is not simple to come by in large quantities and appraisals on it are not 'boosted' as they usually are done from a "real" appraisal, or at least can be 'broker estimates' done on comparisons in the area.

I have a lot in Checotah, OK as well as 1000 lots in Alaska that I'd be interested in discussing trade on this (and other pieces you may have like it?) and I'm sure there are many other trades that would come as offers. I also have, as discussed on the post, several lots of gemstones and access to paintings, etc. - even timeshares, vacations...... really, it just depends on what you want.


----------



## r4real (Feb 16, 2013)

HELLO HERE ARE SOME MORE PIC'S OF SOME ''STUNNERS'' THE FIRE UNDER!!! WEIGHT IS 160.00 GRAMS EXACTLY. CONSIDERING ALL OFFERS THANKS R4REAL......HERE ARE SOME MORE PICS.


----------



## MMFJ (Feb 16, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## drtyTshrt (Feb 18, 2013)

I found this in a parking lot. is it gold? Maybe. I may need to get a better picture.


----------



## r4real (Feb 18, 2013)

drtyTshrt said:


> I found this in a parking lot. is it gold? Maybe. I may need to get a better picture.


[*] 
for sure you need to get a better pic


----------



## drtyTshrt (Feb 19, 2013)

It is very hard to get a good picture. I do not claim it is gold but it sure did stick out like a sore thumb when I found it at the smokeing gazeebo. it looks good from far but far from good.


----------



## loastcoast (Mar 1, 2013)

Great specimen. Unfortunately specimen values haven't kept up with rising gold values in the last few
years. When gold was $300-$400 it was easy the to sell for more than spot. Not so any more. I know
many people that have crushed nice specimens as of late just to cash out. Some wouldn't even bring
spot. Maybe because of the purity of the gold it might have more value. Very rare for natural gold to
be 24k. Just my observations.
lostcoastau


----------

